# Full installer DVD ISO for memstick/UFD (usb flash drive) ?



## j77h (May 22, 2022)

The regular 'amd64-memstick.img' seems to be equal to the 'disc1.iso' CD, so I'll use that.

Just wondering why the 4+GB full installer is only for people with DVD hardware.
Most "distros" provide installers as "hybrid" DVD ISO images, which can be dd'd to a UFD,
but with FreeBSD there's no mention that the DVD is hybrid.

Haven't had a DVD drive in my rig for years. My last few blanks are now 12+ years old.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 22, 2022)

I agree , more memstick images, less DVD iso's.
A tutorial how to make a memstick image from a DVD iso would be nice.


----------



## smithi (May 22, 2022)

You didn't say which version, but all of:

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.3R/announce/
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/announce/

and

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/announce/

show the dvd1 .iso file as usable burned to dvd or copied to memstick.

The 12.3R dvd1 memstick worked here to install the base system without issue, except it failed on the docs.

NB using bsdconfig to install included packages does not work on 12.3R, see my post:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/installing-freebsd-12-3-from-dvd1-usb-without-network.84838/

If anyone has succeeded with 13.0 or 13.1 installing docs or other packages from dvd1 *without* any network connection, I'm all ears ...


----------



## smithi (May 22, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I agree , more memstick images, less DVD iso's.
> A tutorial how to make a memstick image from a DVD iso would be nice.


Alain, you posted while I was composing  <&^}=

See the 'announce' URLs above; it's just the usual 

```
# dd if=FreeBSD-12.3-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso \
    of=/dev/da0 bs=1m conv=sync
```

Don't be alarmed if gpart reports corruption of the memstick secondary GPT.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 22, 2022)

Two different programs (i don't know the details),






						mkimg(1)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				









						mkisofs(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## smithi (May 22, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Two different programs (i don't know the details),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, however as far as I can make out, this newer 'hybrid' .iso format, usable on DVD or memstick, was introduced at 12.1 (going by the 'announce' pages) and does not use mkisofs but only mkimg - though a lot of that code is well over my head.

From /usr/src/release/ see ./Makefile and
amd64/mkisoimages.sh


----------



## j77h (May 27, 2022)

smithi said:


> You didn't say which version, but



13.1R
But I started from the 'where' page: https://www.freebsd.org/where/, 
where, under the heading "Choose an Image", there's nothing about burning an iso to a stick.
Didn't think of the 'announce' page.

Thanks for the extra info.


----------



## smithi (May 27, 2022)

You make a fair point; there are a number of places where this could, maybe should be mentioned, at least wherever dvd1 is an option, bearing in mind that it's now only for the amd64 platform.

OTOH if you start from the top on freebsd.org through Supported Release selection or Get FreeBSD / Release Information tabs, it's stated clearly enough.

It always takes a while for new features to propagate back through documentation - the bane of programmers who just want to move on to the next shiny project (from personal experience).

Occasionally someone (ono :) turns up who's particularly dedicated to quality and thoroughness of documentation; treasure these ... or become one!


----------

